# Dans le cadre indépendant du temps



## [Marc]

Me again ,
I am not sure, among other things, of that formulation :
In the case independent on the time, one shows through exemples how the coherency conditions and the tangent operator associated to the various theories write.

From :

Dans le cadre indépendant du temps, on montre sur des exemples comment s'écrivent les conditions de cohérence et les opérateurs tangents associés aux différentes théories. 


I don't like "case" for "cadre"... but I cannot think of a better word...

Thanks !


----------



## jekiffefrançais

Did you try the WR dictionary? It has a ton of different translations for "cadre"...I looked myself but I have no idea is best since I have only the vaguest idea what your sentence means.  

Oh, but I think it should be "independant *of *the time".


----------



## [Marc]

I guess it should sometinhg like "framework"... but then it seems rather awfull - well, it's not my first one likeso :
In the independent of the time framework...
I don't know if independent should be placed before or after, actually ?

Thanks Jek


----------



## pieanne

I don't understand much either, but I think "write" should really be "are written", or "should be written", since the French verb is "*s*'écrire".


----------



## mapping

dans le cadre de se dit "as part of" ou "in the frame of" mais je ne suis pas sûr de comment le formuler ici étant donné que je ne comprends pas bien la phrase ...
sinon on peut dire "irrespective of time", "regardless of time" pour indépendemment du temps ...


----------



## [Marc]

pieanne : that's a concern, I am not completely sure, as I think they tend to have that kind of shortcuts in math... i must check that, though ! Thanks for bringing that point to my attention


----------



## [Marc]

mapping : merci, formulations plus sympas pour "indépendant"... je prends !


----------



## pieanne

How would "time-unrelated" work?


----------



## [Marc]

I am there, for the moment :
"In the irrespective of time framework"


----------



## [Marc]

pieanne... I don't know, actually... another possibility ! thanks


----------



## pieanne

Oh, that's mathematics! Now I see why I don't understand a thing! 



			
				[Marc];2136712 said:
			
		

> pieanne : that's a concern, I am not completely sure, as I think they tend to have that kind of shortcuts in math... i must check that, though ! Thanks for bringing that point to my attention


 ​


----------



## [Marc]

Well, it is apparently OK in math area to speak like equation STUFF writes :
and then you throw the horrible math stuff...


----------



## mapping

[Marc];2136715 said:
			
		

> I am there, for the moment :
> "In the irrespective of time framework"


 
"irrespective of" est un adverbe qui signifie "indépendemment de" et ne peut pas être utilisé comme cela.
Je pensais plutôt simplement à "Irrespective of time" en début de phrase. 

Ou "irrespective of the time spent doing this and that ..." est une autre formulation possible

mais peut-être que c'est trop loin du sens d'origine (que j'ai du mal à saisir d'ailleurs...)
j'espère que ça aide ...


----------



## pieanne

J'avais proposé "time unrelated"... Est-ce que ça pourrait marcher?


----------



## [Marc]

Mapping/pieanne : de fait, je ne vois pas comment l'utiliser, alors... je ne connais pas bien la nuance entre undependent et unrelated ?
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## jekiffefrançais

Marc, maybe you should try rephrasing your original sentence in French (without changing the meaning, of course). Sometimes that helps to give a new perspective for translation purposes. (Especially for those who have no idea what your sentence is talking about--basically all of us!  )


----------



## pieanne

Je ne comprends pas ce que "cadre indépendant du temps" signifie, alors...


----------



## [Marc]

Jek:
On montre sur des exemples comment s'écrivent les conditions de cohérence et les opérateurs tangents associés aux différentes théories dans le cadre indépendant du temps... ? 

But I can hardly think of another way to say this in french, I mean in fewer words... i could build a horribly long sentence, I guess, but... I am somehow reluctant...


----------



## jekiffefrançais

Alors....si j'ai bien compris, c'est le "cadre" qui est "indépendant du temps"?


----------



## [Marc]

Ca veut dire qu'on écrit des modèles mathématiques sans la lettre "t", qui symbolise le temps. Donc on se retrouve avec des trucs où le temps n'intervient pas... comment dire ? Un exemple dans la vie de tous les jours serait que l'on respire indépendamment du temps, mais que l'on s'habille en fonction de celui-ci (je parle de temps = weather, dans les deux cas)... Bon, je vais vous épargner des explications de maths


----------



## [Marc]

Jek: oui, on se fixe un "cadre" - framework - pour lequel on décide que le temps n'intervient pas.


----------



## pieanne

"That's not subjected to time"?


----------



## [Marc]

Non, je ne la sens pas cette dernière formulation... en tout cas, ça sonnerait bizarre traduit en français, et je ne pense pas avoir vu de littérature avec ce genre d'expression, so far... Merci, ceci-dit !


----------



## jekiffefrançais

Oui, je vois...well, you could use "unrelated to time"...ou "irrespective of time"...


----------



## pieanne

De rien, I'm just guessing away!


----------



## [Marc]

"irrespective of time" is OK ? I might go for that one : I like that word. dunno why, though...


----------



## [Marc]

"In the irrespective of time framework, one shows through exemples..." is OK ?


----------



## jekiffefrançais

Non....je dirais plutôt "In the framework irrespective of time..."


----------



## [Marc]

jek: thanks


----------



## jekiffefrançais

Pas de problème.  (Tu vas me tuer, tu sais, toi et tes maths....ma tête va exploser... )


----------



## [Marc]

jek : désolé, j'essaye de les contenir, mais ils sont partout !!


----------



## archijacq

Même sous la torture, il est difficile de faire avouer à un texte plus qu'il n'en dit.
Pour moi cette phrase se lit simplement comme:
Dans un cas indépendant du temps, ...(= où le facteur temps n'est pas une variable)


----------

